# Cardiff - Coffee Barker



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Situated in Castle Arcade. Sumptuous furniture and decoration - right up my street.

I had an awesome double Macchiato, and they have a table with jugs of water that you can help yourself to - one had lemon segments in, the other had mint leaves. I went for the lemon - very refreshing. My partner went for an Americano, and we shared a slice of yummy carrot cake.

I think I've got some photos on my camera, and will get around to uploading at some point.

Would definitely go back.


----------

